# Need trainer in Austin/san antonio/san marcos area



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

like the title says im looking for a trainer, we are doing pretty well but still have a few problems, and the people at the puppy class in petsmart really are not helping


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I cannot recommend these two highly enough:

Lee Mannix Center for Canine Behavior
Austin Dog Boarding, Dog Training, Doggy Day Care. DogBoy's Dog Ranch - Austin, TX

Lee Mannix is in the Bee Caves area, dogboys is in Pflugerville.


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

i have heard of lee mannix, i was recently recommended the people at whos walking who in new braunfels which is much closer to where i am, thanks for the suggestion, but im going to try these people first, but if we have no success i will definitely try lee mannix


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

What kind of issues are you having with your dog? I really like our trainer in Seguin. Why Train?

(Nikki plays with her dog "Ipha" all the time, that girl weighs 160 lbs :wild

I have recently joined a group that may be able to provide some help. They have free obedience classes and from I hear the trainer is pretty good. The only reason that I haven't attended one yet is because it's kind of far from my house at Culebra Park. This group's content is available only to members - San Antonio Big Dawgs (San Antonio, TX) - Meetup


Michaela


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

her issue at first was just a fear of all unfamiliar dogs, and with some work I got her down to the point where she is fine as long as the dog is smaller than her. At the pet smart training class i really just wanted to continue this and socialize her further, but once she start barking, they get upset when i try and let her greet and socialize, and make us sit behind this thing where she can hear, but not see other dogs..which I am in firm belief is only making her anxiety worse. 

The idea is to get her to learn that its trivial and to ignore them when i ask her too, but I need an environment where she can learn from other dogs how to socialize properly. The trainer in New braunfels that I was on the phone with raises other german shepherds and feels like this would be a good place to try first, especially since it is close.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Is this the trainer in NB?

http://www.larascaninesolutions.com/

Michaela


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

jmoney said:


> her issue at first was just a fear of all unfamiliar dogs, and with some work I got her down to the point where she is fine as long as the dog is smaller than her. At the pet smart training class i really just wanted to continue this and socialize her further, but once she start barking, they get upset when i try and let her greet and socialize, and make us sit behind this thing where she can hear, but not see other dogs..which I am in firm belief is only making her anxiety worse.
> 
> The idea is to get her to learn that its trivial and to ignore them when i ask her too, but I need an environment where she can learn from other dogs how to socialize properly. The trainer in New braunfels that I was on the phone with raises other german shepherds and feels like this would be a good place to try first, especially since it is close.


 Its really too bad that the petsmart trainers don't use the opportunity to TRAIN! I can't believe they make you sit behind a partition instead of addressing the issue. I would have let them know this is not acceptable. I'm sure they have no clue how to handle the situation, better to get out of that asap! I'm glad you know better, I wish all people who go to petsmart for "training" would get a clue!


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

non refundable classes too


----------



## jmoney (Jul 21, 2010)

Heidigsd said:


> Is this the trainer in NB?
> 
> http://www.larascaninesolutions.com/
> 
> Michaela


yes, but its whosleadingwho.com


----------



## Rex (Mar 30, 2009)

Heidigsd said:


> Is this the trainer in NB?
> 
> http://www.larascaninesolutions.com/
> 
> Michaela


I will start training with Lara next month! She was recommended to me. I'll post my experience in a couple of weeks! Has anyone heard anything good/bad about her techniques?


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> I will start training with Lara next month! She was recommended to me. I'll post my experience in a couple of weeks! Has anyone heard anything good/bad about her techniques?


I don't know anyone that has ever used her services but from reading her website I would have a lot of questions for her. 

I finally found a trainer that I think will get us on the right track. Her name is Alison Mayo with "Top Paw Training"Top Paw Training

You could get in touch with her before you make a commitment and then make a decision. So far I am very impressed with her and she is exactly who I was looking for, our first session is in two days.

Michaela


----------



## lish91883 (Nov 2, 2006)

I know the owners of this company personall, and have worked with them in Jersey before they started their own business in TX. They are great trainers.  

http://UnleashedUnlimited.com


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

jmoney: I sent you a PM


----------

